# Nordischer Eintopf



## Schaddy (28. November 2010)

Servus,
 ich wollte mal die Dala daily q machen fürs kochen nun brauch ich den Eintopf den Lernt man scheinbar in der Vallianzfeste beim
Rollick MacKreel der gibt mir weder die q noch das rezebt zum lernen.
hatte jemand schon dieses prob oder soll ich ticket machen?
Danke euch


----------



## Throgan (28. November 2010)

Der NPC ist richtig, er sollte Dir n Quest geben und als Belohnung das Rezept.....wenn es nicht funzt..am besten Ticket..


----------



## Ultimo01 (28. November 2010)

Würdet ihr mal vernünftig die startgebiete in nordend (in diesem fall die Tundra) Durchquesten müsstet ihr auch keinen thread aufmachen...


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (28. November 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mal vernünftig die startgebiete in nordend (in diesem fall die Tundra) Durchquesten müsstet ihr auch keinen thread aufmachen...



Evtl. hat man aber nach dem x-ten twink einfach keine lust mehr die gebiete durch zu questen herr schlaumeier?

BTT:

Wenn man nix bekommt einfach ein ticket öffnen. ich habe da auch nicht eine quest gemacht mit nem twink und konnte die quest trotzdem annehmen.


----------

